# Great DVD on the Jointer and Planer



## Karson

Mike I just ordered it. I hope it's good. I'm taking your recomendation.


----------



## MikeLingenfelter

I'm sure you will enjoy it. I don't give something a high rating unless I really mean it.


----------



## Karson

Great.


----------



## BillCo

Varju is a regular contributor to Canadian Home Workshop Magazine. He is a very informative fellow.

http://www.canadianhomeworkshop.com/


----------



## sbryan55

Hendrick does a good job of teaching various woodworking subjects. I will have to consider getting a set.

Thanks for the review.


----------



## FloridaUFGator

Just watched the entire DVD. I won it from the good folks at 'The Wood Whisperer'. I must say I learned a lot. I'm not a professional by any means so the content was at my level. He does a great job at taking a piece of wood (several for that matter) from rough sawn to a final glue up. The bonus 'glue-up' part of the DVD was my favorite (because I seem to mess that up every time). I will say he is VERY detailed and deliberate in his discussion (4 1/2 hrs on 2 DVDs) so if you are looking for a tips-n-tricks DVD this isn't for you. It is for the amateur woodworker who gets inconsistent results from their jointer and planer and desires a good and repeatable workflow that will provide consistent results. If you are such a person buy this in a hurry. I'm waiting for future releases by Hendrik (I think this is his first and only). He leaves you hanging at the end of the DVD because he doesn't show you how to flatten the panel he just glued-up. That is on his next DVD (smart marketing  - well I will be the first to buy it.


----------



## JerrySats

Great review on what seems like a very informative DVD . Did you find Hendrik easy to follow and was the quality of the dvd good enough so that you could make out what he was actually doing ? I checked out the clip he has on his web site , it looks pretty good although its really hard to tell from a 3" picture . Thanks for the review


----------



## MikeLingenfelter

Jerry,

The quality of Hendrik's DVDs is very professional. He goes into great detail on the use of the jointer and planer. He uses the term "Private woodworking instruction in a box" and that is what you get. There are very few cuts/edits in his DVDs. It's as if you were sitting in a class and he was standing up there teaching you. I hope this helps.


----------



## CelticDreamer

I bought this DVD a couple of weeks ago and am extremely happy I did! I thought it was a bit pricey at first, but Hendrik provides a wealth of information and I think the DVD is worth every penny I spent. I'm saving up for an 8" jointer and I'm glad I bought this DVD before I got the jointer.


----------



## MikeLingenfelter

Yes I wish I had known a little more before I bought my 6" jointer, an 8" would be so nice.

Jerry, I forgot to mention checkout The Wood Whisperer he as a DVD Preview of Hendrik's DVD. It might show you more.


----------



## Stepp

Just watched it…great stuff. I'm an addict of all the web-based shows and I'm still extremely glad to say that I learned a ton from Hendrix! I'm just getting started in my own shop so the timing is pretty good…although I have already finished the top of my Roubo bench after much difficulty with the jointer. Learned many hard lessons myself. Lots of wasted lumber. (luckily just SY pine) I highly recommend this set as well even though it's pricey.


----------



## Hendrik

Really great to hear you enjoyed it, Scotty. It's the kind of video that you will pull out over and over again to refresh your memory on some of the techniques. A real reference sort of learning tool. A lot of people have emailed me to say that they've watched every DVD three times already and they're still absorbing new information! That is the beauty of this craft. You never know it all, so it is truly a lifetime endeavour.

All the best,

Hendrik
Passion for Wood

http://www.passionforwood.com/


----------



## a1Jim

Thanks for the review


----------

